# Alaskan Klee Kai Scotland



## Mestew87 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all, i am on the look out for a breeder within scotland preferably but i am willing to travel further to get the right dog. 
I know there can be a lengthy waiting list and i am fully prepared to wait for one. I would love to be able to go and meet some breeders and get a feel for how the dogs are treated etc


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

There are a couple of breeders on here who may be able to help you. Archielee is one but she's just had a litter so may be a little busy at the moment.


----------



## Mestew87 (Apr 6, 2010)

I found this site - www.highlandks.co.uk

I have tried emailing them but no reply, one of there puppies is exactly what i am looking for (his name is cooper)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

You will be in for a long wait with any breeder you find


----------



## Mestew87 (Apr 6, 2010)

As stated i am prepared for a wait, i would just like to get in contact with breeders to arrange a time i could come and meet them and the dogs and to place a deposit to hold my position


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Mestew87 said:


> As stated i am prepared for a wait, i would just like to get in contact with breeders to arrange a time i could come and meet them and the dogs and to place a deposit to hold my position


Breeders do not take deposits to hold you in position, you could be waiting up to 2 years


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i know finding breeders can be quite hard esspecially with such a rare breed but my advice would to maybe look a little bit harder..... I dont mean to sound rude as i will gladly help you with any questions you have your point u in the right directions but we managed to find the breeders on our own so why cant you? (do you see where i am coming from?).... There is a yahoo group called UKAKK which could help


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

crazybones said:


> i know finding breeders can be quite hard esspecially with such a rare breed but my advice would to maybe look a little bit harder..... I dont mean to sound rude as i will gladly help you with any questions you have your point u in the right directions but we managed to find the breeders on our own so why cant you? (do you see where i am coming from?).... There is a yahoo group called UKAKK which could help


if you have the info to help then why dont you?

This person is trying to find the info they need which by your post it sounds like you have then you say 'we found it ourselves why cant you' 

isnt this forum all about advice and helping people, I just dont get why you would say that?


----------



## Mestew87 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have found breeders within the uk, but have had no luck in contacting them, thats why i posted up there website to see if any one has heard of them or may have additional contact details for them


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mestew87 said:


> I have found breeders within the uk, but have had no luck in contacting them, thats why i posted up there website to see if any one has heard of them or may have additional contact details for them


I dont know much about the AKK but I will have a look for you and see if I can find anything


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

All I can say is Good luck, I sadly have no real contact in the UK just with 2-3 breeders US side. They are a fairly new breed still which makes them quite hard to get ahold of but it also makes many owners and breeders very protective of this breed so finding one can take even longer.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Try here : Alaskan Klee Kai

Can people try and be more helpful please, and answer the OP's question/query.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi there, here is a list of akk breeders in the uk 

Andalanes AKK
Andrew and Elaine
Yorkshire
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.angelfire.com/al4/andalanes/
-------
Schojan AKK 
-Member of AKKAOA-
Andrew & Janet Holland
Benthow, Lowca
Whitehaven, Cumbria
CA28 6QT UK
Email: [email protected]
----------
Ashley Wood and Rachel Zee
England
Email: [email protected] / [email protected]
Website: http://www.furryfriends.org.uk
---------
Michael and Mhairi Lynch
Highland KS ~ Scotland
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.highlandsks.co.uk

here is a list of what health tests the akk needs prior to produce pups with the best chance of healthy life which a reputable breeder will carry out and provide paperwork for the new buyers (tests are carried out under the bva and not ofa in the uk)

Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information

and here is a site with loads of good infor regarding temperament etc as alot people think they are just like the sibes 

Buying an Alaskan Klee Kai: Before you buy an AKK

hope that helps and good luck in ur search


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

crazybones said:


> i know finding breeders can be quite hard esspecially with such a rare breed but my advice would to maybe look a little bit harder..... I dont mean to sound rude as i will gladly help you with any questions you have your point u in the right directions but we managed to find the breeders on our own so why cant you? (do you see where i am coming from?).... There is a yahoo group called UKAKK which could help


How incredibly rude!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Natik said:


> Hi there, here is a list of akk breeders in the uk
> 
> Andalanes AKK
> Andrew and Elaine
> ...


Nice one Natik rep coming your way for helping out


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> How incredibly rude!


Its not rude just if you want this breed you will do you finding yourself like i had too


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Pug_D said:


> How incredibly rude!


i agree with u there....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

archielee said:


> Its not rude just if you want this breed you will do you finding yourself like i had too


Yes it is rude.

If someone comes here and ask for help/advice, either give it or refrain from posting.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

archielee said:


> Its not rude just if you want this breed you will do you finding yourself like i had too


and you are a breeder??????????

where else are people supposed to get info from then if the breed is not very well known, I know when I was looking for my pup most of my info came from very well respected breeders who were more than willing to help point me in the right direction to ensure the welfare of their breed


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

well seen as i said i dont mean to be rude and that i wud glady help then i apolgise.... Not look i pointed the OP in the direction of the yahoo group which is run by the main breeder of here so may you like to point out where i was wrong in doing so?? I merely stated we managed finding breeders which means others could if they just looked harder than a quick google site read the first page that comes up and thats it.... Fair enough you are trying but if one person can find them on their own why can't another???


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

crazybones said:


> well seen as i said i dont mean to be rude and that i wud glady help then i apolgise.... Not look i pointed the OP in the direction of the yahoo group which is run by the main breeder of here so may you like to point out where i was wrong in doing so?? I merely stated we managed finding breeders which means others could if they just looked harder than a quick google site read the first page that comes up and thats it.... Fair enough you are trying but if one person can find them on their own why can't another???


Just because the first page that comes up on google has a few names does not mean they are good breeders (they probably are but the OP doesnt know that and thats the point of asking on here).

The OP already said that they had found some breeders but wanted more advice from members who know the breed 

The whole point of this forum is to help people and give advice and share information


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

soz u read that wron or i wrote it wrong i meant dont just read the first page of a google search... I have helped so many people ive even had a family come meet Kya i am more than willing to help i just wish that people could do a little more research of their own back and not relie on others sort it out i understand where u are coming from but if people just search a little harder they could find the info then have a constuctive confo to find out the ins and outs of the breeds like LOU on here did she went and did some research of her own then had some questions of some meaning that she wanted to check with us rather than just not be bothered and expected us provide.... Yes i know we should be more than happy to provide the info which i am it just shows alot more commitment if you know a little doesnt it or is that just me.... I would never contact a breeder just oh i know nothing about the breed but like the look of them come on please


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

crazybones said:


> soz u read that wron or i wrote it wrong i meant dont just read the first page of a google search... I have helped so many people ive even had a family come meet Kya i am more than willing to help i just wish that people could do a little more research of their own back and not relie on others sort it out i understand where u are coming from but if people just search a little harder they could find the info then have a constuctive confo to find out the ins and outs of the breeds like LOU on here did she went and did some research of her own then had some questions of some meaning that she wanted to check with us rather than just not be bothered and expected us provide.... Yes i know we should be more than happy to provide the info which i am it just shows alot more commitment if you know a little doesnt it or is that just me.... I would never contact a breeder just oh i know nothing about the breed but like the look of them come on please


but you dont know what research the op has done all they have asked for is breeders in scotland. how do you know that research they have done about the breed. Then you go and say that you would never contact a breeder if you knew nothing about them, Who says they OP has done that.

Your clutching at straws here. All they wanted was any info on breeders in scotland. Whats the harm in that??????????????????????????????


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

crazybones said:


> soz u read that wron or i wrote it wrong i meant dont just read the first page of a google search... I have helped so many people ive even had a family come meet Kya i am more than willing to help i just wish that people could do a little more research of their own back and not relie on others sort it out i understand where u are coming from but if people just search a little harder they could find the info then have a constuctive confo to find out the ins and outs of the breeds like LOU on here did she went and did some research of her own then had some questions of some meaning that she wanted to check with us rather than just not be bothered and expected us provide.... Yes i know we should be more than happy to provide the info which i am it just shows alot more commitment if you know a little doesnt it or is that just me.... I would never contact a breeder just oh i know nothing about the breed but like the look of them come on please


How on earth do you know what research the OP has and hasnt done from one post asking about breeders and not the actual breed itself.

Jumping to conclusions is what puts new people off from asking for advice.

Having looked around at AKK there are numerous scams and bad breeders trying to cash in. I'd much rather someone seek a puppy via word of mouth than use a search engine.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> How on earth do you know what research the OP has and hasnt done from one post asking about breeders and not the actual breed itself.
> 
> Jumping to conclusions is what puts new people off from asking for advice.
> 
> Having looked around at AKK there are numerous scams and bad breeders trying to cash in. I'd much rather someone seek a puppy via word of mouth than use a search engine.


totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

isnt this a good place to do some reasearch....
shouldnt a breeder be the most informative source and have some sort of resposibility to help with research and information about the breed...


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Yes it is rude.
> 
> If someone comes here and ask for help/advice, either give it or refrain from posting.


OK will do


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Natik said:


> isnt this a good place to do some reasearch....
> shouldnt a breeder be the most informative source and have some sort of resposibility to help with research and information about the breed...


Agree :thumbup:

I persoanlly loved speaking to breeders about the GSD. I wasnt buying one at the time just wanted as much info as possible. I bought books and looked online but nothing comapres to experience of others, and they were more than happy to help me out. One lady was on the phone to me for nearly 2 hours going through everything from showing to owning a puppy and health issues within the breed and also dogs whose lines had bad health results etc, she didnt have pups available so she wasnt doing it in the hope I would buy one, she was generally really into her breed


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yes i agree wit natik that is why i pointed them towards the UKAKK where there are a few people who would be able to help..... As we have been asked to stop just handing out certain personal info so by me pointing the OP to the yahoo group i was merely steering them in the right direction..... I was going to pm the OP like i normally do with these AKK seekers but im at work so i stated my thoughts and opinions (which i am allowed). So for the last time i apolglise if i came across rude but i will not be acused of not being helpful as i did point them to the uk yahoo group for AKK owners and breeders


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> Agree :thumbup:
> 
> I persoanlly loved speaking to breeders about the GSD. I wasnt buying one at the time just wanted as much info as possible. I bought books and looked online but nothing comapres to experience of others, and they were more than happy to help me out. One lady was on the phone to me for nearly 2 hours going through everything from showing to owning a puppy and health issues within the breed and also dogs whose lines had bad health results etc, she didnt have pups available so she wasnt doing it in the hope I would buy one, she was generally really into her breed


sound like it was a lovely lady  its important to advice people interested in a certain breed especially about the diffcult aspects of certain breeds including character traits and health issues within the breed.... thats shows that the breeder cares about their chosen breed...

when i looked into my breeds the most information i got was from breeders themselves and all were very helpfull and very understanding that i didnt know much at that time ... none of them would have ever told me to go and do my research elsewhere before contacting them ...


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

well thats up to them and the way i do things is up to me simple..... But that obouisly makes me the worst man alive..... string me up.....


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

blooming hell! im sensing some negativity??? im not taking sides here, this is what the forum is NOT about. 
but my advice would be join the UKAKK site on yahoo.you get to speak to some good contacts there from america and here. Make sure you do your research as with any breed..and be prepared to wait a while.there is a couple of uk sites also. im not getting into the health testing side of things...it always seems to cause an argument on here..i know whats needs to be done. 

good luck!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> blooming hell! im sensing some negativity??? im not taking sides here, this is what the forum is NOT about.
> but my advice would be join the UKAKK site on yahoo.you get to speak to some good contacts there from america and here. Make sure you do your research as with any breed..and be prepared to wait a while.there is a couple of uk sites also. im not getting into the health testing side of things...it always seems to cause an argument on here..i know whats needs to be done.
> 
> good luck!!


Could you actually provide a link to the group? I have searched and cannot find it.


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

ukakk : UK Alaskan Klee Kai

no probs xxx you might have to register


----------



## Mestew87 (Apr 6, 2010)

Didnt expect so much divide within a forum over the issue, sorry if i have came across as just wanting the quick way to getting information on the AKK but i have spent alot of time researching into the breed.
I had found some breeders within scotland however none of them seemed to have up to date information on there dogs or reliable contact details.

The yahoo group that they are referring to is this one i think ukakk : UK Alaskan Klee Kai


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yep thats the one... U will need a yahoo email adress but once u have one there are alosrts of groups to do with AKK on there.... Dont worry about the divide it happens all the time over everything lol just take everything with a pinch of salt and all that.....


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mestew87 said:


> Didnt expect so much divide within a forum over the issue, sorry if i have came across as just wanting the quick way to getting information on the AKK but i have spent alot of time researching into the breed.
> I had found some breeders within scotland however none of them seemed to have up to date information on there dogs or reliable contact details.
> 
> The yahoo group that they are referring to is this one i think ukakk : UK Alaskan Klee Kai


its a really good site,you will meet some nice people on there like we have


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good luck in finding a breeder, it would be great if you could find one that was willing to talk to youand get to know you. Sorry if you didn't feel welcome but please stick around we really are a good bunch of coconuts....Jill


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

i think wires were slightly crossed in the beginning  hope the UKAKK site helps


----------



## Mestew87 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to thank archielee for the help and advice provided, you have been exetremely helpful thank you


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

archielee said:


> Its not rude just if you want this breed you will do you finding yourself like i had too


just caught up and the OP was very rude...no harm in asking for advice and help!! i thought that was out of order!


----------



## TigerAHB (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry to post after the last one a month ago.

I just wanted to say I actually did find the UKAKK group but respected it said it was primarily for owners and therefore didnt join (although I did email a contributor with apologies for doing so).

Finding this forum today, which I saw as a more open community, I joined in order to post a request for further information - my issue is I can only find AKK breeder(s) in Scotland and North of England but nowhere else (other than dead ends). 

Asking for help from a dedicated group such as this minimizes the long searches, dead ends and scammers. I am more than happy to pass on any information I can where I have specialist knowledge (more PC than KC) to make somebody else's life easier.

There was some trepidation :sad: when later reading this thread followed by a reinstatement of confidence I have come to the right place and may get a lead (ahem!).

ps - I couldnt get furryfriends.org.uk up before (on a self discovered search of course) and still can't now -Server not found.


----------



## Mestew87 (Apr 6, 2010)

In regards the the scottish breeders any of the ones that i have found are no longer breeding the breed. 
I have been in touch with the main uk breeder of the breed, she was very helpful and informative and i have hopefully been placed on a waiting list for a pup


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Mestew87 said:


> I would like to thank archielee for the help and advice provided, you have been exetremely helpful thank you


Your so welcome


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations on been placed on a waiting list! 

Also just to let you know, I know the owner of the furryfriends.org.uk, Ashley Wood. He has taken the website down so you wont be able to get on it just incase your still trying. He is a breeder but he has just had a litter so won't be breeding again for a while (I'm getting my Klee Kai from him)

, anyways I'm glad you have been placed on a waiting list and hope you don't have to wait too long, I know how hard the waiting can be!


----------

